# DVC II Buyers’ Guide is here



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

Someone just posted on another board: https://cdn1.parksmedia.wdprapps.di...ral-docs/MembershipExchangeNetworkUpdates.pdf. It will take me a while to read and understand this, and I hope those of you who are well versed in II will help!

Edited subject line so as not to be misleading.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 12, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Someone just posted on another board: https://cdn1.parksmedia.wdprapps.di...ral-docs/MembershipExchangeNetworkUpdates.pdf. It will take me a while to read and understand this, and I hope those of you who are well versed in II will help!


Of Particular interest is the DVC Points Chart:


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

I just read through it and realize it’s not so much a directory as it is the operating procedures. From comments on the TUG Exchanging forum I gather that the Tiers are not specified anywhere in the actual II directory, are they? Are Tiers specific to DVC? At least it appears that the most expensive resorts at the most expensive times of year are only 260 DVC points for a 2 BR.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 12, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I just read through it and realize it’s not so much a directory as it is the operating procedures. From comments on the TUG Exchanging forum I gather that the Tiers are not specified anywhere in the actual II directory, are they? Are Tiers specific to DVC? At least it appears that the most expensive resorts at the most expensive times of year are only 260 DVC points for a 2 BR.


So I think it is referring to the II rating. The Elite (Blue icon) is the top, the Premier (gold icon) is second, the Select (Silver icon) is the third.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2021)

Foxrun is listed! No surprise.  There is not much in that area.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 12, 2021)

Based on the points chart above, that one bedroom is a pretty solid value. It is interesting that the difference between a studio and 1 bedroom is almost negligible, while the jump to a 2 bedroom is pretty large.

I think this is in line with the historical point values of DVC. It's just a bit odd for me to see since I own Hyatt and the jump from studio to 1 bedroom is 430 to 870 points.

If I owned DVC, and didn't have other ownership, I think the following would be really good trades and I'd put in searches for them:

- Westin properties in Hawaii
- Marriott Properties in Hawaii

I think that provides even better value than renting. Let's say you could get $16 per point, you could get $2400, which is less than the cash rates at most of those properties and a whole lot easier.

If you just factor in maintenance fee costs (since there's a big segment of DVC owners that don't wan't to deal with the "hassle" of renting points, I think there's quite a bit of value in exchanging.


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks.  It doesn't help settle the resorts available to DVC members as this is simply the II exchange audit with the DVC info added in.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

Dean said:


> Thanks.  It doesn't help settle the resorts available to DVC members as this is simply the II exchange audit with the DVC info added in.


Yes.  Sigh.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

Well, the Orlando Marriott resorts are listed as “participating and available.” Doesn’t mean they can be booked with DVC points, I’m sure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2021)

The entire list of II resorts is not there.  The lower-quality resorts are not in that list.  I am talking any resorts with an II score of 80 or less are not listed.  80 is the magic number, if I remember correctly from my calls to II to check trading power of Twin Rivers.  They were very clear that review scores had to be above 80 to have trading power enough to get the higher quality resorts.  Twin Rivers in Fraser, CO, pulls junk from II.   I can maybe get a studio at a Marriott in Orlando during slow season.  That's it. 

Foxrun was always listed as a resort DVC members could trade into and owners were always able to get DVC.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Well, the Orlando Marriott resorts are listed as “participating and available.” Doesn’t mean they can be booked with DVC points, I’m sure.


Correct, I just read it and I see there is a regional block for orlando resorts however the Marriott and sheratons in orlando are listed in the member resorts that are available. I had wondered if marriott would have negotiated their resorts and members be exempt from the regional block. I doubt they will be but it is interesting that the MVW orlando resorts are on the list. 

I do wonder if that only applies to getaways? If thats the case, that would really hurt MVW orlando owners who utilize orlando getaways frequently. It doesn’t specify if orlando getaways are blocked. I believe getaways are technically considered an exchange so it could be that DVC will block that confirmation. If DVC owners are able to purchase orlando MVW getaways, then I would seriously hope that MVW owners can use their orlando specific week to exchange into DVC resort. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## smmora (Dec 12, 2021)

I read that as if you own points in a system that has an Orlando resort you can but if you own a specific week you can't 

Is that wrong?


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

smmora said:


> I read that as if you own points in a system that has an Orlando resort you can but if you own a specific week you can't


It seems That would seem to be correct. I’m more worried about DVC members drying up the MVW getaway inventory. DVC members are known to be point frugal. I don’t blame them, I’d want to get the most out of my DVC points as well. It’s a bummer knowing that DVC will never show up in getaways according to the guide, yet DVC members _*may*_ be able to book MVW getaways.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

That's been true in RCI. Whether or not it is true in II is anyone's guess---particularly because DVC was last affiliated with II before they introduced their Points product, IIRC.


----------



## elaine (Dec 12, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’m more worried about DVC members drying up the MVW getaway inventory.


I bet the vast majority of DVC owners never even look at RCI/II for exchanging and even fewer would even realize that II has getaways.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

elaine said:


> I bet the vast majority of DVC owners never even look at RCI/II for exchanging and even fewer would even realize that II has getaways.


Yes, the RCI equivalent of getaways is rarely mentioned on DISboards, even in the last year and a half when RCI has come into consciousness as the last resort for extending the life of expiring points.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

I've said this before, but most DVC owners would gargle glass shards before staying offsite in Orlando.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I've said this before, but most DVC owners would gargle glass shards before staying offsite in Orlando.


I guess we're in the minority.  I was sad when my dad gave his Marriott weeks back to Marriott when they were putting together their trust (we were in no way in a financial position to take them over), and I was sad all over again when Shell was bought out by Wyndham and started exchanging via RCI, because we could no longer book any of the various Marriott Palms resorts across I-4 from WDW.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

I suspect you are in the minority simply by owning any other timeshare, anywhere.  I've lost count of the number of times I see DISers talk about how "DVC, unlike other timeshares..." followed by something that tons of other timeshares do.

The Pixie Dust/Reality Distortion Field is a thing.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

Let’s be clear, RCI last minute resort offerings are NOT in the same category as II getaways. Marriott-like quality resorts are rarely available as an extra vacation if something like HGVC came up as extra vacation it would most likely be extremely expensive. Some MVC getaways can be had for a great price


----------



## elaine (Dec 12, 2021)

CPNY-concur. But I’d bet 95% of dvcers are clueless or would not stay offsite in Orlando. There’s a reason they made such a large capital outlay for dvc. Our family included-when I told dh we’d likely be staying offsite (hgvc, vistana, Marriott) for family trips in the future, he did not have a magical look.


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I suspect you are in the minority simply by owning any other timeshare, anywhere.  I've lost count of the number of times I see DISers talk about how "DVC, unlike other timeshares..." followed by something that tons of other timeshares do.
> 
> The Pixie Dust/Reality Distortion Field is a thing.



especially on DIS boards- yet cross over to mouseowners and you will find DVCers that own in other systems…Actually it was MO board that had I had read years ago about TUG, bonnet creek ect...

Not sure


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> especially on DIS boards- yet cross over to mouseowners and you will find DVCers that own in other systems…Actually it was MO board that had I had read years ago about TUG, bonnet creek ect...
> 
> Not sure


Many on disboards love BC and SVR as add ons to DVC. While I understand that people want DVC first, I’d expect plenty of add on getaways if they were allowed. No one talked about or used RCI extra vacations in Orlando because they weren’t able to. If II allows DVC members to purchase getaways, that’s a completely new way to maximize their DVC ownership. SVR is an 7-8 min drive to the nearest park. Some DVC resorts are a longer drive.


----------



## youppi (Dec 12, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Correct, I just read it and I see there is a regional block for orlando resorts however the Marriott and sheratons in orlando are listed in the member resorts that are available. I had wondered if marriott would have negotiated their resorts and members be exempt from the regional block. I doubt they will be but it is interesting that the MVW orlando resorts are on the list.


Normally, an II buyers's guide lists almost every resorts affiliated to II even those in Orlando/Kissimmee area and it doesn't mean DVC members can book all these resorts because they are in the list.
Search for Orlando or Kissimmee word in the buyers' guide pdf and you will see all other Orlando/Kissimmee resorts too listed and not only Marriott and Sheraton Orlando resorts.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I've said this before, but most DVC owners would gargle glass shards before staying offsite in Orlando.


Yep.  Most would book a Disney hotel before staying offsite.  My family is not the norm as we have owned other timeshares besides DVC for years.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

youppi said:


> Normally, an II buyers's guide lists almost every resorts affiliated to II even those in Orlando/Kissimmee area and it doesn't mean DVC members can book all these resorts because they are in the list.
> Search for Orlando or Kissimmee word in the buyers' guide pdf and you will see all other Orlando/Kissimmee resorts too listed and not only Marriott and Sheraton Orlando resorts.


Interesting. I looked for a few other Orlando resorts in different systems and didn’t see them.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

...especially those who think studios are all there is to timeshares...


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 12, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Many on disboards love BC and SVR as add ons to DVC. While I understand that people want DVC first, I’d expect plenty of add on getaways if they were allowed. No one talked about or used RCI extra vacations in Orlando because they weren’t able to. If II allows DVC members to purchase getaways, that’s a completely new way to maximize their DVC ownership. SVR is an 7-8 min drive to the nearest park. Some DVC resorts are a longer drive.



Count me in the DVC first if we are headed to Disney- that said we are are at that point lol where we would like to see other parks er places...lol


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The entire list of II resorts is not there.  The lower-quality resorts are not in that list.  I am talking any resorts with an II score of 80 or less are not listed.  80 is the magic number, if I remember correctly from my calls to II to check trading power of Twin Rivers.  They were very clear that review scores had to be above 80 to have trading power enough to get the higher quality resorts.  Twin Rivers in Fraser, CO, pulls junk from II.   I can maybe get a studio at a Marriott in Orlando during slow season.  That's it.
> 
> Foxrun was always listed as a resort DVC members could trade into and owners were always able to get DVC.


I didn't see any deleted just scanning though.  I saw a few listed in the DVC Buyers Guide that are not in the regular II buyers guide.   It could be an update but the ones I specifically saw were two AI resorts.  I doubt this has any meaning as to resorts that can actually be obtained either direction.


smmora said:


> I read that as if you own points in a system that has an Orlando resort you can but if you own a specific week you can't
> 
> Is that wrong?


That's the way I read it and c/w the way DVC has functioned in the past with both II and RCI.  Technically it says if the exchange isn't allowed if they own a specific week but historically owning a week and exchanging with points hasn't been a deterrent such as a MVC owner in Orlando trading with points but we'll can't be sure until we see it in action.  RCI point resorts are different as it is a resort interfacing directly with RCI for a week.


----------



## djohn06 (Dec 12, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> Based on the points chart above, that one bedroom is a pretty solid value. It is interesting that the difference between a studio and 1 bedroom is almost negligible, while the jump to a 2 bedroom is pretty large.
> 
> I think this is in line with the historical point values of DVC. It's just a bit odd for me to see since I own Hyatt and the jump from studio to 1 bedroom is 430 to 870 points.
> 
> ...


Most DVC owners are getting $19 - $22 per point with DVC these days.  I think DVC owners are better off renting points out and renting what they want on redweek vs rolling the dice with II and landing a parking lot view in Hawaii.


----------



## djohn06 (Dec 12, 2021)

elaine said:


> CPNY-concur. But I’d bet 95% of dvcers are clueless or would not stay offsite in Orlando. There’s a reason they made such a large capital outlay for dvc. Our family included-when I told dh we’d likely be staying offsite (hgvc, vistana, Marriott) for family trips in the future, he did not have a magical look.


Strong DVC’er here….. it’s impossible for me to visit Orlando and stay offsite solely. 

While I like the space of Marriott palms and the World Center pool, it just doesn’t feel as magical as an on-site stay.  I can stay and enjoy the Marriott WC, but after 3 or 4 days offsite, I am dying to get on-site and be with my fellow DVC‘ers.

So maybe you can appease your family with a split stay. Lol.


----------



## elaine (Dec 12, 2021)

We’ve done many offsite stays, esp when we need a 2-3 bedroom with kids’ friends. Younger kids were actually easier: 9-4 in the parks. With older teens, Dh felt like a shuttle driver for late sleepers, etc. It’s the driving that is the main issue for marriotts and hgvc.
But they’re certainly good options.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 12, 2021)

djohn06 said:


> Strong DVC’er here….. it’s impossible for me to visit Orlando and stay offsite solely.
> 
> While I like the space of Marriott palms and the World Center pool, it just doesn’t feel as magical as an on-site stay.  I can stay and enjoy the Marriott WC, but after 3 or 4 days offsite, I am dying to get on-site and be with my fellow DVC‘ers.
> 
> So maybe you can appease your family with a split stay. Lol.


If DVCers are able to book getaways, I wouldn’t expect them to book getaways as their sole villa for their stay, it’s the split stay that will take up the MVW getaway inventory. Interval is much much better than RCI at last minute or extra vacations via getaway. I think DVCers will def be more likely to exchange in II than ever before with RCI


----------



## seascapemvy (Dec 13, 2021)

I own DVC and Wyndham.  I love this change.  I am planning a trip to Italy in 2023 or 2024.  I will look at any trades with either II or RCI but RCI has limited resorts in Italy compared to II.  I have stayed at BC and enjoyed it so I have no problem trading DVC points for a better resort in Italy while at the same time staying at BC for a longer stay than at a DVC resort.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 14, 2021)

Can DVC points and Marriott Legacy weeks even share the same II account?


----------



## Dean (Dec 14, 2021)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Can DVC points and Marriott Legacy weeks even share the same II account?


No, DVC members only have access to II through the DVC portal.  DVD is the actual II member and the DVC members simply tag along.


----------

